# Setting Up A Squat



## John Irraka (Dec 18, 2011)

Kinda had plans change on me within the last week. Luckily, it's working into my favor tho instead of neither being better or worse.

I'm getting set up with an apartment in Bellefonte, Pa. A woman I met is looking to pass along her lease and i'll be paying $470 a month. Given the 2 deposits I get monthly I can at least make it a makeshift squat spot as long as no cops get involved.

then...

Looking to head towards Philly for schooling. Luckily I know a punk house that way that dig all sorts of people.

If passing through central Pa next month keep me posted and I can send word if I got couch or floor space for anyone to crash on. My last apartment I used as a squatter spot and luckily it wasn't squatters that brought the cops in on that place.


----------



## Earth (Dec 19, 2011)

You are wise to mention that you don't want anything that will draw the heat on you.
I'm the same way.
Why??
Because I've seen too many damn good situations get ruined because of stupid kids being stupid.


----------



## John Irraka (Dec 19, 2011)

I had a guy go apeshit on bath salts at the last one I had. 3 times a biker club in the area here escorted him out the door. Last time he came back he brought enough guns and tried blowing me away with the 12 gauge. Went last ditch and called the pig on him since keeping that space wasn't gonna happen if I was alive or dead. Sucked!


----------



## soledad (Dec 19, 2011)

what the fuck. crazy man. bath salts haha. I'm in Tyrone. Let me know about this. I'm currently in a storefront. On probation so definitely not looking to meet any pigglies.


----------



## nrht (Dec 19, 2011)

John Irraka said:


> I had a guy go apeshit on bath salts at the last one I had. 3 times a biker club in the area here escorted him out the door. Last time he came back he brought enough guns and tried blowing me away with the 12 gauge. Went last ditch and called the pig on him since keeping that space wasn't gonna happen if I was alive or dead. Sucked!


FUCKING BLIZZARD, BRO! man, what the fuck is wrong with people. haha


----------



## John Irraka (Dec 19, 2011)

As long as shit doesn't hit the fan man we should be good. I'm not one to normally call the pigs either unless my options are exhausted. So, cops show it's most likely not me who called em.


----------



## John Irraka (Dec 19, 2011)

nrht said:


> FUCKING BLIZZARD, BRO! man, what the fuck is wrong with people. haha


 
Dude, I dunno what happen with that jackass. He even knew I couldn't make a bum ruckuss since I would get thrown out. All of a sudden due to that bath salt junk it became a shooting gallery. Decided staying alive was a better deal than losing the spot. Hopefully that shit doesn't repeat again or I am gonna go nuts.


----------

